# Kairi Hojo Steals My Heart



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Kairi Hojo is to me, the 2nd prettiest girl in the wrestling business to me.

Asuka is still my favorite though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Kairi Hojo is to me, the 2nd prettiest girl in the wrestling business to me.
> 
> Asuka is still my favorite though.


You might want to get that Asian fever checked by a doctor.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You might want to get that Asian fever checked by a doctor.


True. Have no idea why I'm like this tbh 

Though I will say Becky Lynch comes in 3rd imo. 

A lot of beautiful women in the wrestling business tbh, and none of them are truly ugly lol


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Kairi Hojo is one of my favorite Women's wrestler, currently (along with Charlotte, etc.). :angel And Hojo has one of the best "Diving Elbow Drops" in the business... Simply orgasmic to watch! :yum:


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You might want to get that Asian fever checked by a doctor.


I'm not a doctor but I play one on TV, and I see nothing wrong with him.


----------



## PWWBabes2 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to binder her feet.:zayn3


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Would most definitly bang


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

A Kairi appreciation thread?


----------



## Kimochiii (Jul 4, 2016)

i would enter the Hojo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think she is by far the prettiest of the 3 japanese girls signed by WWE and, I don't know, but she seems like a really cool girl


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

What is with that thing they do in Japan, throwing streamers in at the wrestlers? Imagine if WWE had to put up with that and clean it up lol. Actually... I want to see this happen now.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> What is with that thing they do in Japan, throwing streamers in at the wrestlers? Imagine if WWE had to put up with that and clean it up lol. Actually... I want to see this happen now.


ROH does it as well.

It looks like June 4th will be Kairi's final Stardom match.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

BrotherNero said:


> ROH does it as well.
> 
> It looks like June 4th will be Kairi's final Stardom match.


I am more excited for her debut in WWE than I have been since Nakamura.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wished we could see more of her Photobooks especially behind the scenes type of videos because the pics are sexy as fuck with Pirate Princess Kairi.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

You guys figure she will debut in her Pirate gimmick, as a ninja type like she was on LU, or just as a generic bubbly babyface?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> You guys figure she will debut in her Pirate gimmick, as a ninja type like she was on LU, or just as a generic bubbly babyface?


My money is in option 3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

More Behind the Scenes Pics from the same Photo Shoot. If WWE was smart push the Pirate Princess gimmick it will get over with kids really fast, and she can still be herself.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wens3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

BrotherNero said:


> wens3


Another great pic from the Photo Shoot, where did you find this one?

Nevermind she dropped it on her twitter. Keep dropping the pics Kairi do it for Hana too.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

I hear she won't be allowed to do that cool elbow drop anymore while in WWE because it's Bayley's finisher. Don't know if it's true or just bullshit.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

YankBastard said:


> I hear she won't be allowed to do that cool elbow drop anymore while in WWE because it's Bayley's finisher. Don't know if it's true or just bullshit.


Its rumored but again, Eric Young does it, The Drifter as well.
We'll see.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

She'll be doing the elbow drop eventually. If they are stupid enough to stop her from doing it right away because of Bayley, they'll change their minds later on. It is just too common a move and she just does it too well to stop her from doing it for good.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Any gravure shoot she's done ever? That would be amazing kada

Saw some Hikaru Shida videos and they were kada kada kada


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> Any gravure shoot she's done ever? That would be amazing kada
> 
> Saw some Hikaru Shida videos and they were kada kada kada


I mean she's done plenty of Shoots that were promoting the Photobooks for Stardom over the years, but you can't find them anywhere these days. They usually keep the behind the scenes videos on Stardom World sighs and no one uploads them like the Janken tourney I want to see.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867914488795635712
So, this is just my own investigation, but I saw this is Hojo's pinned tweet and she did it like last week during all of the rumors of her being told she had to stop using the Elbow Drop.

I wonder if this is a shot back at the reports.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This has basically turned into a Kairi Hojo megathread, which in turn has turned this into my favorite thread on WF.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> Any gravure shoot she's done ever? That would be amazing kada
> 
> Saw some Hikaru Shida videos and they were kada kada kada


I downloaded a few of Asuka/Kana and Boy it was everything I dreamed they would be and then some...
:book


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Kairi Hojo vs Io Shirai Stardom's 5th Anniversary!

Enjoy this match, the match that got me into Stardom in the first place.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

There are too many words and not enough pictures in this thread.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Wait! The guys on General say that unless you have DD's, blonde and tall you're not a real woman so why you checking out Hojo for!?

Don't you all want a *REAL* woman? /sarcasm 

She is very cute, hopefully can keep her elbow drop. Pirate Princess would be fun for kids, maybe she can replace the disaster that is Bayley.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Kairi Hojo vs. Mayu Iwatani[5/14/17]


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: 10/10


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Quality sucks on most of her vids that are on YouTube, Dailymotion etc. But i guess that's all the more reason to get Stardom World if you don't have already.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah that Kyona vs Kairi Match was damn good. Kairi has had a hell of a 2016/2017 when it come to match quality for sure. Kyona for quite awhile had been considered a Tag Team Wrestler, and this match really opened her eyes to people that she could go with the best talents in Stardom. If you guys are interested in Joshi Wrestling follow JoshiCity dot com, and on Twitter and he's always loading up videos on matches. I just might do a Tour of Joshi Wrestling like I do n another forum.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870960231479615488
:mj2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Saw that shirt on her twitter. Wondering if I can get it somewhere. Otherwise I might get one custom printed.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

End of an era.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope it's not the end of Pirate Kairi. Just a new voyage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You might want to get that Asian fever checked by a doctor.


*He'll have to get in line behind Sasha :lol*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Crasp said:


> Saw that shirt on her twitter. Wondering if I can get it somewhere. Otherwise I might get one custom printed.


I rather have the Popeye shirt, but me one then buddy. Interesting she is showing off her gear, maybe she's getting some fresh gear coming. The Pirate Princess must ride in style.

I have Asian fever, don't ask me about Gravure I might lose it.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wens3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

BrotherNero said:


> wens3



It's rarity to not see pics from Kairi Hojo, good fine there. I don't know where you found them, but now you have my interest.:x




Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura putting on classics in 2015 back when Kairi was the Red Belt Champ.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

So when will we see her on WWE TV for the first time? She's confirmed in the women's tourney?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> So when will we see her on WWE TV for the first time? She's confirmed in the women's tourney?


No one is confirmed. But she's leaving Japan in the next few days to come to Orlando.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hojo/Konami/Mimura vs Queen's Quest
-You guys better watch this fast don't know how this will stay up on this person's channel, but I consider this officially Kairi Hojo's last Match with Stardom. I saw from the card after this they had her in multiple one minutes matches with talent on the Stardom Roster. I'm happy to see Hojo get this great send off, she truly deserves it for all her contributions to Wrestling and Stardom as a company. The match was really short for my taste, but the ceremony and respect everyone gave Kairi after the match was a great thing to see. Too bad I have no clue what they are saying, but you can't help to break down when you see a talent in tears you loved watching with a company moving on with their lives. 

You can fill a Bottle with my Tears right now. Onto her next journey, get ready WWE fans this girl is coming hungry and ready to put on a show!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wonder what kinda theme CFO$ will come up with for her. Hopefully it'll stay nautical. Otherwise I'm going to miss _last voyage_.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Von Boyage.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

So with Kairi, Io, and Asuka all in WWE, will we get a Japanese edition of Total Diva Killers? It'll show the fun and hijinks the three of them get up to as they roam the streets hunting down and destroying WWE Divas bounty hunter style.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just watched Kairi Hojo on Stardom World (their streaming service) come out to the ring wearing a blue sailor outfit and sing a song. That's the furthest thing from her in Lucha Underground I could ever imagine. The girl has range lmao. This Japanese stuff is so weird.

Later in the same event I saw her come out as the Pirate Princess (I love the captain's wheel she spins), flip all over the place, drop the best elbow drop I've ever seen and put on an amazing match that WWE women could never match.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Kairi Hojo on that Pro Wrestling Weekly for Japan.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Io Shirai saying goodbye to Kairi Hojo in her own special way.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

RKO361 said:


> Io Shirai saying goodbye to Kairi Hojo in her own special way.


I am going to be torn when their inevitable feud happens in WWE. I love them both.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Soon


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> You guys figure she will debut in her Pirate gimmick, as a ninja type like she was on LU, or just as a generic bubbly babyface?


I would LOVE to see a continuation of the pirate princess. I think it could work in nxt.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

HoHo said:


> Kairi Hojo vs Io Shirai Stardom's 5th Anniversary!
> 
> Enjoy this match, the match that got me into Stardom in the first place.


this is the first stardom match I saw as well.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

HoHo said:


> Yeah that Kyona vs Kairi Match was damn good. Kairi has had a hell of a 2016/2017 when it come to match quality for sure. Kyona for quite awhile had been considered a Tag Team Wrestler, and this match really opened her eyes to people that she could go with the best talents in Stardom. If you guys are interested in Joshi Wrestling follow JoshiCity dot com, and on Twitter and he's always loading up videos on matches. I just might do a Tour of Joshi Wrestling like I do n another forum.


I've been going through several of his list of match recommendations for the past couple weeks.

need to check out more kyona matches. I hear she's on the up and up over there.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

HoHo said:


> It's rarity to not see pics from Kairi Hojo, good fine there. I don't know where you found them, but now you have my interest.:x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these two are outstanding as well.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Crasp said:


>


goddamn taya is hot as fuck there.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> You guys figure she will debut in her Pirate gimmick, as a ninja type like she was on LU, or just as a generic bubbly babyface?


Generic Babyface who's happy to finally be in NXT without a gimmick.

I hope i'm wrong though, i want the Pirate Princess to continue her voyage.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Von Boyage.


Is that an inside joke or did that magazine editor screw up?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Is that an inside joke or did that magazine editor screw up?


I have no idea but as far as I'm concerened it's now a meme I intend to uphold.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Crasp said:


> I have no idea but as far as I'm concerened it's now a meme I intend to uphold.


Well von boyage on your quest, good sir.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kairi Sane has arrived!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Pirate princess gimmick inc.

wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not gonna lie, this was so cute :zayn3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880924783826714624


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


goodlord x8.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


From left to right who are 2, 5 and 7? I know everybody else.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> From left to right who are 2, 5 and 7? I know everybody else.


2) Nixon Newell

5) Abbey Laith, formerly Kimber Lee

7) Demi Bennett


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

december_blue said:


> 2) Nixon Newell
> 
> 5) Abbey Laith, formerly Kimber Lee
> 
> 7) Demi Bennett


I've seen some Kimber. Are Nixon or Demi any good in-ring/mic/character?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I've seen some Kimber. Are Nixon or Demi any good in-ring/mic/character?


Demi is good in-ring. I only started watching her stuff when I heard she was going to the WWE. She's super young (20), so she could really develop into something really good at the PC.






And Nixon is so much fun to watch! Really good in-ring. Decent on the mic. Does a fair amount of intergender, which I'm not super into. She'll fit in really well with Ember, Asuka, Nikki Cross, Dakota Kai, Kairi, etc. And it helps that she's really cute.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Did WWE make her change her name?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Demi is good in-ring. I only started watching her stuff when I heard she was going to the WWE. She's super young (20), so she could really develop into something really good at the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turns out I had actually seen Demi win that title, memory has gone to shit recently. I had to stop watching the match you posted halfway through because the psychology completely went to shit but I think I liked her in the first match I saw.

As for Nixon, she appears to be able to do all the moves that will make smarks love her but I came away from both those matches more impressed with Bea Priestley's psychology than anything else.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> What a total bad ass and what a total babe. Her smile steals my heart. Her elbow drop fills my soul. It is a crime for us not to have a thread honouring her here, so allow me.


Hahahahaaha...

She's gorgeous, charismatic, and is a very good wrestler. If she learns how to speak English better, she could be the perfect women's wrestler, and a sure shot mega star.

I'd say the same about KANA/Asuka, but Kairi's much younger.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

love me some Kairi Hojo! do we have a Io Shirai thread as well?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Shane "Yellow fever" Thorne.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882266024997003265


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought my Asuka withdrawal a month ago was bad. Now I am going through Kairi withdrawal and she hasn't even debuted yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This popped up on my suggested videos on Youtube, and I'm glad it did!





I can't wait to see either of them in the ring with Sasha. *


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This popped up on my suggested videos on Youtube, and I'm glad it did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't in on that match tbh. There's something off about their matches with each other to me, like they try to hard to have a "generational EPIC" and it doesn't come off well. Their match last summer was their best one tbh. I could find a link if I could



BrotherNero said:


> Shane "Yellow fever" Thorne.


https://twitter.com/KairiSaneWWE/status/598513083162562561
https://twitter.com/shanethornewwe/status/609217974159814657

Living proof not to give up on your dreams


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@HOJO *What is this from :mj4 *


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Check Page 4 I posted that match you were talking about Hojo. Do you guys not follow Joshicity? ^It's from the Grand Prix 2016. Kairi suffered a Concussion from the Match and had to be eliminated from the tourney. It might of been the best match of the tourney.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> @HOJO *What is this from :mj4 *


Someone already told you but yeah that's from the match I was talking about


----------



## Allen_ECW Champion (Jan 8, 2008)

she doesnt have instagram???


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Allen_ECW Champion said:


> she doesnt have instagram???


Brand new

https://www.instagram.com/kairisanewwe/


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

There's a lot of chat lately about whether Kairi will be the one to beat Asuka. Speculation aside, it got me wondering; had there ever been a Hojo Vs. KANA match? Or even a tag/multi-person match with both of them involved? Did a bit of searching but couldn't find anything.

@HOJO @HoHo @Japanese Puroresu @BrotherNero


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Crasp said:


> There's a lot of chat lately about whether Kairi will be the one to beat Asuka. Speculation aside, it got me wondering; had there ever been a Hojo Vs. KANA match? Or even a tag/multi-person match with both of them involved? Did a bit of searching but couldn't find anything.
> 
> @HOJO @HoHo @Japanese Puroresu @BrotherNero


Nope that i remember.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Nope from what I remember Kana has wrestled in pretty much every Joshi Promotion, but Stardom and Kairi's pretty much all her matches have been with Stardom. This is why I'm really psyched to see them face each other.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's certainly intriguing.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Crasp said:


> There's a lot of chat lately about whether Kairi will be the one to beat Asuka. Speculation aside, it got me wondering; had there ever been a Hojo Vs. KANA match? Or even a tag/multi-person match with both of them involved? Did a bit of searching but couldn't find anything.
> 
> @HOJO @HoHo @Japanese Puroresu @BrotherNero


Kana has never ever been involved with any Stardom trained workers nor near the promotion itself


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yup. Was just curious of whether there'd ever been any exceptional/obscure circumstances.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Come on WWE! Hurry up and put Kairi on! Then I will actually start watching your show again!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884840375923462144


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

I see nothing in her.

E: Except that impressive diving elbow drop.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885632406006489089


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Damn, I thought she was just cute and pretty but goddamn she is hot as hell. Dear lord. 

Her intro video on the WWE youtube channel was so cute. Honestly, it turned me to an instant fan.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Shinsuke sleeping though.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Mae Young Classic



Well, She's still using the elbow!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She's so adorable <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Entrance and music



https://streamable.com/xbx6r



She is so over, and I like that music, so far they haven't ruined her.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Why "Sane"? Are they planning an insanity angle with her?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: Entrance and music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pop wens3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Spoiler: mae young classic spoilers



I hope they don't have Shayna Baszler beat her just because of her Ronda Rousey connection


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder what the significance of the "1852" on her elbow pad is. I assume something nautical related.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: Entrance and music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, that's pretty epic.

kind of hard to tell completely due to the style of recording but sounds good to me.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

jacobrgroman said:


> I wonder what the significance of the "1852" on her elbow pad is. I assume something nautical related.


Don't know, but:

Birth of Japanese Emperor Meiji "the Great".

Birth of naval Admaral Yamamoto Gonnohyōe, Japanese prime minister.

The first British public toilet for women

The first Boat Race between Yale and Harvard

Birth of Frederic, protagonist of The Pirates of Penzance


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I started following her in her social media accounts and she seems to be the sweetest person ever. It's kinda refreshing, and I hope she doesn't change once fame arrives.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I started following her in her social media accounts and she seems to be the sweetest person ever. It's kinda refreshing, and I hope she doesn't change once fame arrives.


It's crazy how popular she's becoming and they haven't released the MYC episodes yet :lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Shiver me timbers...


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

When and where can I buy her merc? Is WWE selling anything with her already? If not, can I still get Stardom stuff featuring her?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> When and where can I buy her merc? Is WWE selling anything with her already? If not, can I still get Stardom stuff featuring her?


http://www.we-are-stardom.com/store/#!/~/search/keywords=kairi hojo&offset=0&sort=relevance
https://www.redbubble.com/shop/Kairi+Hojo

I had a "never end voyage" shirt custom printed


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't worry after the Mae Young tourney is over, alot of merch might be coming from WWE for her. I bet they came to her day one showing her designs for merch.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Damn 50 bucks for a shirt. I'm gonna wait until they release her WWE merch :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

She's just so beautiful. Never have I ever seen such beautiful wrestler


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Crasp said:


> http://www.we-are-stardom.com/store/#!/~/search/keywords=kairi hojo&offset=0&sort=relevance
> https://www.redbubble.com/shop/Kairi+Hojo
> 
> I had a "never end voyage" shirt custom printed


Awesome! Thank you! I am attending an NXT Live event in early September (sadly too early for Kairi to appear) and will be wearing a Kairi shirt to show my support of her before she even appears on the show  That with an Asuka mask.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Like I wrote in the OP, she steals my heart every time I see her smile, and even with a mask on she blows me away with her moves in the ring. Only thing about her I do not like is the new "Sane" name NXT is giving her.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

She got a nice finisher. The Flying Armpit Drop.﻿


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Can't wait to see Kairi vs. Asuka:mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> It's crazy how popular she's becoming and they haven't released the MYC episodes yet :lol


She's got top babyface written all over her, if they WWE use her right and I have got much faith when it comes to main roster booking (if you ain't blonde and good looking they barely take notice lol), but I think HHH and NXT will use her perfectly. She just has that likeability I don't think many of female talent have. Candice Lerae I think has it too. I hope she gets her English down quickly and learns WWE style and settles in States quickly cause she has big star written all over her.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> Can't wait to see Kairi vs. Asuka:mark:


ohmy.





(and same.)


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

With Rachael Ellering.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This pic gave Will some "Asian fever" :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888259541812387841


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder if she knows us fanboys (and girls) make these threads about her lol.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> This pic gave Will some "Asian fever" :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888259541812387841


Kairi is a big mark of Ospreay. No surprise :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just been watching her MYC entrance on Youtube and cant lie it actually bought a tear to my eye.

I'm not a huge indie/Japanese wrestling guy so the only stuff i have seen of Kairi is on youtube and social media but WOW this woman is special.

Cant explain what it is but the Pirate Princess character the Nautical themed entrance music, her smile, She just has something really special about her...

Sounds crazy i know and i hope it doesn't sound too creepy but i really like this woman she just has IT! 

Dam i need to get a grip


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cuteness overload


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

She has a lovely smile.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Her optimism is just so... I don't know, I can't help but smile when I see her posts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889345874928820224


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Please please please Kairi, start doing NXT Live shows before your official debut! I have tickets for one and I wanna see this awesome woman.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It wouldn't surprise me if you look "Kawaii" in the dictionary and find her picture :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Almost every time she posts something I smile like a fucking idiot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891127804754104321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891128478304792576


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Above pic


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

> *Kairi Sane Sustained A Concussion During Mae Young Classic Tapings.*
> 
> Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Kairi Sane is currently on the injured list after the recent WWE signee sustained a concussion during the Mae Young Classic tapings.
> 
> ...


.

This is her third one in a few years.
:cry


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

She's only been wrestling for like five years too. I hope Kairi's career doesn't go the same way Daniel Bryan's did.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

She has two months until the final. Let's hope that she heals in time. Not a good sign tbh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> She has two months until the final. Let's hope that she heals in time. Not a good sign tbh.


yeah, no matter how far she's made it in the tournament. this won't be a big deal as long as they follow protocol and keep her away from any sort of contact at least until september.


----------



## Euronymous (Aug 1, 2017)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Would most definitly bang


You are such a loser and anyone replying to this thread is also one.

Please have sex.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Euronymous said:


> You are such a loser and anyone replying to this thread is also one.
> 
> Please have sex.


You replied to this thread...

:hmmm

:brie1:brie1


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sorry to all Asuka fans, but Kairi is so much prettier than her


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I'm sorry to all Asuka fans, but Kairi is so much prettier than her


Are people even disputing that? But Shirai is drop dead gorgeous and blows both of them together away in terms of beauty.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

That photo :zayn3

Let's hope that they're allowed to have match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Are people even disputing that? But Shirai is drop dead gorgeous and blows both of them together away in terms of beauty.


I think Kairi is way prettier than Io as well :grin2:

For me it is Kairi>>>>>>>>Io>>>>Asuka


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Sorry folks but this beauty is a goddess. Kairi has a better smile however.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I think Kairi is way prettier than Io as well :grin2:
> 
> For me it is Kairi>>>>>>>>Io>>>>Asuka


Yeah, i think that Kairi is more cute but Io has a better body overrall. I mean... look at this wens3



Spoiler: Io


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Yeah, i think that Kairi is more cute but Io has a better body overrall. I mean... look at this wens3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Io


Well, if my sig prooves something is that I like skinny over thicc :grin2:, so I also think Kairi has a better body lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kairi, Asuka, and Io are all gorgeous. They all have extreme talent in the ring as well, which only adds to their beauty. I'm crushing hard on all 3 of them. I hope they have matches together in NXT before Asuka moves up. I'd actually re-sub to the network for that alone.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

She's such a goof :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

She's so small for that car :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pirate with Pirate :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Different one, Asuka uploaded this one on her instagram.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wens3


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


>


Just look at the doors. So white OH. The floors there so shiny OOHHH. Look at the curtains OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. And there she is.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wens3


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I bet her pussy is pink and tastes like strawberries. I'd nut inside her so hard


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895313946382483456


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That means she must be healed from her concussion. I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Have her keep doing these NXT Live SHows until I get to see her live here in Ontario in early September  It will make my month!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

She's using the mask :mark


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

V-Trigger said:


> She's using the mask :mark


That's awesome! I can't wait to hear how that match went.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895809542214361088


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

V-Trigger said:


>


I've never before wished I was a fire hydrant.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


>


wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

That's cute, but is there a thread of pics for Makoto here? Here is a pic of her with a pre NXT Asuka.








Makoto is the one with the purple attire.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

HEY!! OUTTA THIS THREAD WITH YOUR photos of other... oh... nice.. hmm.. nevermind.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

This is my new favorite pic of Kairi. She looks super cute.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898296354555936768


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## DiamanteLoco (Aug 20, 2017)

first post, hope these arent already up in the thread, if so I apologize


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899468640420016128


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899474359496183808


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too sweet











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901114143465517056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901115891387162627


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901097122455404544


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I want her on my TV already!! Hurry up WWE! And get some merch for her so I finally have a reason to "shop WWE".


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


>


For some reason, out of the three I find Mayu Iwatani more alluring.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mayu is cute with her mouth closed. I find Io the prettiest tbh


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Mayu is cute with her mouth closed. I find Io the prettiest tbh


I don't mind the teeth to be honest but yeah Io is the prettiest.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I honestly find Kairi the prettiest by far (maybe because she reminds me a bit of a girl I have a crush on :grin2


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


>


:rusev


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> For some reason, out of the three I find Mayu Iwatani more alluring.


Mayu-Alluring, has the best hair.

Kairi-Sexy in a "she's adorable" kind of way. Probably the one that you'd want to hang out with the most day to day,

Io-Sexy in a "she looks like a badass" kind of way (her being thicker than the others helps a lot in this regard).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has to be the cutest person in the world :zayn3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901999163742846976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902001166455889920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902009906554839041


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

God, she's just so adorable.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*The MYC starts tonight. Kairi will face Tessa Blanchard.*


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

YAY! Go Kairi! Go Kairi! Win the match, and win my heart!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting all the photos guys. I am loving it


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903656433895448576


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Asians in music
Asians in animes
Asians in wrestling

what terrible culture


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Darren Criss said:


> Asians in music
> Asians in animes
> Asians in wrestling
> 
> what terrible culture


God I hope that is a joke.:hmmm


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

This is going to be a useful thread.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like Shane Thorne exposed himself on twitter. RIP


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Looks like Shane Thorne exposed himself on twitter. RIP


wait what?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> wait what?


Apparently there are rumors floating around that Kairi is dating Shane Thorne of TM61. The rumors started on 4chan, and earlier today, Shane posted a picture of a snake and duck facing off near where Kairi took her photo with Evie and Nixon (at least I think it was Nixon). In some people's eyes, that totally means Kairi and Shane are dating.

The rumor really started flaring up however when Kairi first moved to Orlando, and was a pool party with the MYC females/NXT Talent. Shane was there, and she took a picture with him, which Zeda posted on Twitter at the time, then deleted a few hours later.

I mean it was at the apartment complex all the NXT talent stays at, so yeah. I wouldn't be shocked if they are dating, but even if they are, it really isn't anybody's business (nor do they have a right to get mad about it) if that is the case. Another reason they could be taking pictures together is because...they are friends, and live in the same apartment complex? She could also be trying to maintain an image similar to the idol scene in Japan (Where they aren't allowed to have boyfriends/be in relationships, as it devalues them in the fans eyes). She could also be trying to avoid fans jumping to conclusions about their relationship. Anyways, its really none of my business, and personally, it wouldn't make me think any less of Kairi.

Regardless, there's one guy on twitter who harasses Shane and Kairi about it all the time, and its really creepy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Reil said:


> Apparently there are rumors floating around that Kairi is dating Shane Thorne of TM61. The rumors started on 4chan, and earlier today, Shane posted a picture of a snake and duck facing off near where Kairi took her photo with Evie and Nixon (at least I think it was Nixon). In some people's eyes, that totally means Kairi and Shane are dating.
> 
> The rumor really started flaring up however when Kairi first moved to Orlando, and was a pool party with the MYC females/NXT Talent. Shane was there, and she took a picture with him, which Zeda posted on Twitter at the time, then deleted a few hours later.
> 
> ...


Pretty much. I just find funny how they are hiding it.

EDIT: I think that this is the picture:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Pretty much. I just find funny how they are hiding it.


Some people just don't like to make their relationships public, like the girl on my sig lol. More power to them I guess.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

How dare she, I'm betrayed. She could have waited a few months for me..

Just kidding, If they are happy for them, if not happy for them individually then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904494366214864896


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904494366214864896


LMAO, when the new episode arrives?.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> LMAO, when the new episode arrives?.


Tomorrow 4 more episodes, Round of 16, quarterfinals and semifinals. Final is live September 12th after SD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't know she could speak English so well. She can actually do promos in English and still come across as awesome, unlike Asuka who a verbal promo tends to bring her down a notch.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I didn't know she could speak English so well. She can actually do promos in English and still come across as awesome, unlike Asuka who a verbal promo tends to bring her down a notch.


She can only articulate easy words. By now she should be able to speak it better.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*The new MYC episodes are UP.*


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


>


I like her better with longer hair, still :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## BBoiz (Nov 21, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


>


ok, i died. 000


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905057077512605696


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

So kawaii!!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Someone needs to gif Kairi catching and stamping on the kiss Bianca blew at her, that made me laugh and aww at the same time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


> Someone needs to gif Kairi catching and stamping on the kiss Bianca blew at her, that made me laugh and aww at the same time.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904765794709622786


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


> Someone needs to gif Kairi catching and stamping on the kiss Bianca blew at her, that made me laugh and aww at the same time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Peyton, but damn Kairi is making it hard to keep her as my favourite, she is so adorable


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905262692461666304


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I made a discussion thread for her:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-s...234321-pirate-princess-kairi-sane-thread.html


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I love Peyton, but damn Kairi is making it hard to keep her as my favourite, she is so adorable
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905262692461666304


:cry


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

BBoiz said:


> ok, i died. 000


I remember this. She sang a song while wearing that. It was hilarious. Look at some old Stardom stuff and you see her doing all sorts of weird things. She also taught a fitness class and they had the whole thing up on stardom.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*New gear for the finals.*


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*MIKAZE BTFO*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The relationship between Kairi and Dakota :zayn3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905952454054957056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905959001472593922

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905976727733710849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905595608261681153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905628950419951616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905641386283847680


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*WWE.com article about Kairi*






*Kairi Sane* is more than just a sensational wrestler; she is also a sensational friend. The Mae Young Classic finalist took to Twitter on Tuesday to share a promise she made to her late best friend.

The touching post included a photo of flowers laid in front of her friend’s grave.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905262692461666304
Though Sane didn’t go into detail on who her friend is and what her promise entailed, the emotional message received an outpouring of support from WWE fans.

Nicknamed The Pirate Princess, Sane relocated from her native Japan to America after signing with NXT earlier this summer. She is currently competing in the inaugural Mae Young Classic, where her gutsy performances have earned praise from around the globe during her march to the Finals. The diminutive grappler was already an internationally renowned competitor when she came to the Classic, but her magnetic personality and captivating presentation have made her one of the tournament’s most popular participants.

Sane’s commitment to her best friend is just another reason to root for her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not crying, you are crying vincecryroud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I am not crying, you are crying vincecryroud


What was this video?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> What was this video?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906230929881837568:vincecry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't know which airline is working with WWE, but apparently is shit. First the crew got stuck for hours the day before Takeover Brooklyn, now apparently Kairi is having the same problems as well, she says she has been stuck for 14 hours in the airport


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906353386815152128


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

If Shayna fucking wins :fuckthis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


Would be a nice attire if she ever goes heel.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Kairi pls stop. :cry


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I am in love with this lady.Dont know when last time I had such a massice celebrity crush


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

by gawd without doubt the second most adroble wrestler ever


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

This is me right now...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God I hope she wins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Tonight folks.


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

So crazy pumped for tonight!! Hope the right one will wins!! #TeamKairi


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

:mark


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if I want her to win the MYC or not. She is best as the underdog chasing the title than holding it I think. She shouldn't get Asuka booking or be dominant. But she should be pushed as a major babyface and get the big wins at the big moments.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

:cry


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

LMAO that photo of Kairi stomping... look at her facial expression. I love it! I've been starving for a good Asian female talent in WWE since Gail Kim left, and now we have two that are better than Gail ever was. I'm loving both Kairi and Asuka and look forward to their matches together down the road.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907811392417394689


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh thank all of the H's that they didn't have Kairi lose just to set up that HW vs. HW angle. It wasn't needed, there are plenty of other ways to set it up.

Hmm, I wonder who her opponent will be at the next takeover (hopefully Nikki Cross).


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

Ew.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*WWE’s Kairi Sane wants to make women feel strong*

Kairi Sane became the inaugural winner Mae Young Classic after defeating Shayna Baszler in the final match of the tournament last night in Las Vegas.

I had the chance to speak with her about winning the tournament, her world famous elbow drop and the differences between working in front of a Japanese crowd versus and American crowd.

Note: The interview was done through a translator

Me: What went through your mind as you stood in the ring as the first-ever winner of the Mae Young Classic?

*Kairi: “I was very proud of myself to be there as one of the finalists. It was surprising that I made it so far. I felt nervous, but it was such a happy day for me.”*

What made you want to peruse a career in professional wrestling?

*“To help become a professional athlete, what’s been very important for me is my audience. They are there for me, watching me perform and I want to give them courage, challenge and then my vitality if possible, especially in this tournament.

My female fans, they touch my heart all of the time and I want to give them the message that women are strong.”*

Your elbow drop has become world famous, how did you come up with such a unique variation of a move that’s been around forever?

*“I’ve been doing this for about six years now and at first the diving elbow drop did not work. I got injured and it wasn’t my finisher at first, but the move was important to me. I wanted to win using my elbow, so now it has become my form. It’s my favorite thing to do when I perform.”*

What are some differences between working in front of an American audience as opposed to a Japanese audience?

*“I have to say American fans make me happier. I love their reactions. It’s very exciting and fun. It’s as if they’re fighting together with me.”
*

How has the world of acting helped you in the world of wrestling?
*
“It’s relevant because when I perform as a professional athlete, it’s very important to me that I encourage my audience and fans by giving them the vitality I have. I believe that’s my role. For example, my facial expressions will show if I’m happy and having fun or if I’m disappointed. I want to make sure that my audience sees those expressions.”*

Source: http://sports.nbcsports.com/2017/09/13/kairi-sane-wants-to-make-women-feel-strong/


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

That kanji in the back wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't know she was an actress, no wonder her facial expressions are so good



> *WWE MAE YOUNG CLASSIC WINNER KAIRI SANE TALKS ABOUT FIGHTING SHAYNA BAZLER, LEAVING JAPAN, AND HER FUTURE IN NXT
> "The end of something is also the beginning of something new."*
> 
> With 30 competitors eliminated from the WWE's first-ever Mae Young Classic tournament, this week's final match pitted Japanese fan-favorite Kairi Sane against former UFC competitor Shayna Bazler.
> ...


http://www.muscleandfitness.com/muscle-fitness-hers/hers-athletes-celebrities/wwe-mae-young-classic-winner-kairi-sane-talks-about


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I didn't know she was an actress, no wonder her facial expressions are so good
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.muscleandfitness.com/muscle-fitness-hers/hers-athletes-celebrities/wwe-mae-young-classic-winner-kairi-sane-talks-about


Yeah, Nanae Takahashi attended that function and recruited her.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Jucak (Nov 5, 2015)

V-Trigger said:


> Yeah, Nanae Takahashi attended that function and recruited her.


No, it was Fuka Kakimoto. She also trained Kairi.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

What was she an actress in? I wanna see a Kairi movie lol And I don't care if I can't understand a word of it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*TWINS! :yay









Kairi stole my heart with all of her MYC performances. Her worst match of the tournament is 3 stars in my mind. I'm officially a fan.*


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jucak said:


> No, it was Fuka Kakimoto. She also trained Kairi.


Gotcha, i read somewhere that is was Nanae.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

When will Kairi get her WWE merch? I want a T-Shirt to go with the one I already have from her in Stardom.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> When will Kairi get her WWE merch? I want a T-Shirt to go with the one I already have from her in Stardom.


Well, she’s competing at Takeover Houston and they usually put out new merch every Takeover so maybe then.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> When will Kairi get her WWE merch? I want a T-Shirt to go with the one I already have from her in Stardom.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908736303243644929
Soon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

> *Exclusive: Kairi Sane Ready to Further Women's Revolution After Mae Young Win*
> 
> To watch Kairi Sane wrestle is to witness poetry.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2733072-exclusive-kairi-sane-ready-to-further-womens-revolution-after-mae-young-win

I kinda feel bad for her because she seems like she is struggling with learning english, and, while I think she really didn't need that to get over in the ring, I can't imagine how hard it is in her every day life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909462897553756160


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More interviews



> *Kairi Sane on Conquering at Mae Young Classic, Heading to Houston*
> *World's best female talents were in the ring for WWE's inaugural tournament*​
> Only in professional wrestling can a former yachting champion and aspiring actress from Japan conquer a South Dakotan MMA veteran known more for grounding opponents with chokeholds than outracing them in high-seas regattas. Such was the scene last night, as recent NXT signee and ex-World Wonder Ring Stardom standout Kairi Sane (previously known as Kairi Hojo overseas) scored a 1-2-3 over UFC/Strikeforce alum Shayna Baszler (who also happens to be among Ronda Rousey's unofficial Four Horsewomen faction) and was named victor of WWE's inaugural Mae Young Classic tournament.
> 
> ...


http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/features/mae-young-classic-champ-kairi-sane-on-winning-nxt-takeover-w502977


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

> Lastly, your Stardom profile lists your blood type. Is there something important we should know about your blood being Type O?


Wtf was that question :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice! She'll be working the upcoming NXT tour of the Northeast. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909928994832871426


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

That video wens3:


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kairi absolutely melts me. I have never seen as good a combination of cute and talent in one person. She could seriously be a massive hit if they play their cards right.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910187436738723840


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909839019705430016


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making her debut in the NXT live event outside Florida. The graphic in her titantron is pretty fucking cool imo, looks like a Game of Thrones stuff


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911039878766501888


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911042241296322560


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911042241296322560


The mask looks cool but she needs to change the colours to fit the black "cape?".


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday to the Pirate Princess Kairi Sane that turns 29 today.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911441410062213121


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy birthday Kairi, even if still isn't 23rd where I live :grin2:


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

When will she start appearing regularly on NXT? I'll buy the network then. I hope it is soon!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911384535996256261

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911386588353040385
I hope these two never tag on TV. I don't think the viewing audience would be able to hand that much adorable at the same time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> When will she start appearing regularly on NXT? I'll buy the network then. I hope it is soon!


Next couple of weeks.


----------



## make-it-reign (Sep 19, 2017)

I have to re-up my WWE Network subscription so I can continue checking out the great work she has been doing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:vincecryroud


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911780637677256704


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

@Mordecay :zayn3


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi has more charisma without saying a word than Liv and Dakota lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Glad she is keeping the mask for her entrance, gives her a unique look which with her unrivaled likability and charisma should do her well.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

She's like: I don't understand shit but: HEY GUYS, THANK YOU!

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Put Peyton there and it would be too much cuteness in one picture. Still :zayn3


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913581808297631744


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


>


Wow,the rainbow camo ring gear


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

They all look the same.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is starting to get them abs


















And not gonna lie, this is a badass pic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## taopriest (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

2 of my faves roud










Why do I feel Ospreay sent her that shirt for free? :cena5


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So there are three horsewomen now. Nice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

We finally got to see her briefly on NXT this week, and she's in a match next week. YAY! I love this woman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Gun in photo is wearing a T-Shirt that says Fuk Um Entertainment??? Sounds like porn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

What would WWE's reaction be if Kairi made an guest appearance as a civilian or fan on Stardom to congratulate her friend winning a big title for example. Is that sort of thing allowed or do they fire them for it?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> What would WWE's reaction be if Kairi made an guest appearance as a civilian or fan on Stardom to congratulate her friend winning a big title for example. Is that sort of thing allowed or do they fire them for it?


I'm sure they allowed her to do it. Isn't like she wrestled or anything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> What would WWE's reaction be if Kairi made an guest appearance as a civilian or fan on Stardom to congratulate her friend winning a big title for example. Is that sort of thing allowed or do they fire them for it?


I was actually wondering the same thing earlier. I guess as long as she doesn't appear on tv/ppv she is fine (wrestlers are allowed to appear in other promotions as spectators), as long as she asked for permission first.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Don't be silly she got permission.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

:mark:She liked my vote


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> :mark:She liked my vote



Yeah, she is very interactive. She liked my tweet once, when I said Americans like anime.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Yeah, she is very interactive. She liked my tweet once, when I said Americans like anime.


She likes a lot of stuff, I think she even looks her name on Twitter from time to time just to like stuff lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess her injury is in her right leg, let's hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Dave said she was slightly beaten up, *not* injured. I've seen her wear that leg brace in other workout things as well, before her "injury". The only site claiming she's actually injured is Sportskeeda and they are shit. I'd like to mention that its not just Kairi beaten up as well. A lot of the main NXT roster is apparently. So I wouldn't be shocked if once Kairi gets back, some other talents take time off to recover.

And if she's working out as hard as she can right now, then she's coming back soon. It also helps that she's been teasing a return over the past week or so.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lovely :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You might want to get that Asian fever checked by a doctor.


I myself have a serious case of yellow fevor and I don't care, ive been watching jpop on youtube with all those gem girls in their early 20's, driving me wild


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

She should totally stop dying her hair. That's the only complaint I have about her appearance. I also love her personality, besides everything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm so into the pirate princess right now.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

She is so great to follow on twitter,
very few of the performers in WWE are as interactive as Kairi,
Be interesting to see if she can keep it up as her following grows.

I have noticed in the last month or so that she is getting a lot more 'pervy' comments and attention seeking begging requests,
Like 'oh its my birthday i would love a tweet from my favorite wrestler'
then you click on their page and they have sent the same message to Half the WWE roster and pretty much every indie wrestler you can imagine.
Such a shame it gets like that the more well known a performer gets.

I know sooner or later i'll have to unfollow her because the weirdo comments anger me so so much and i find it embarrassing to be a wrestling fan when i see them.

Certainly is something magical about her though,
Can see why everyone who she has worked with seems to speak so highly of her.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

^ She has a natural ability to rise above it. So does Asuka. Maybe its a Japanese culture thing? Nothing phases them. Haven't seen Nakamura's twitter but I've seen no stories of him getting into anything nasty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

She really has the most beautiful smile to go along with that PRETTTAY elbow drop.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New look


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll be completely honest. I'm not really a fan of Kairi's super pink (or is it blonde?) hair. Maybe its just the filters she uses though.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reil said:


> I'll be completely honest. I'm not really a fan of Kairi's super pink (or is it blonde?) hair. Maybe its just the filters she uses though.


It's a WWE thing isn't it, they either have women dye their hair with crazy colours or they get them to get boob job's. Not a fan myself of the hair (it's pink), she looks better with her natural hair colour.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

looper007 said:


> It's a WWE thing isn't it, they either have women dye their hair with crazy colours or they get them to get boob job's. Not a fan myself of the hair (it's pink), she looks better with her natural hair colour.


I don't think it's a WWE thing. People get a lot of creative freedom in NXT with regards to their appearance (as long as its not offensive). There's a reason why someone like Asuka hasn't dyed her hair 300 times since coming up to the main roster, where she had a new hair color every other week.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't watch nxt so I was wondering how she has been received there. Does she get a good response when she makes an entrance? Are people into her pirate gimmick?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Is she injured ? 



All Hope Is Gone said:


> I don't watch nxt so I was wondering how she has been received there. Does she get a good response when she makes an entrance? Are people into her pirate gimmick?


She's pretty over.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is she injured ?
> 
> 
> 
> She's pretty over.


No, her booking is just shite. I assume that she will be more prevalent on the shows after TakeOver, feuding with Baszler after she (hopefully) wins the title.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

She alright as well as Asuka. They are more adorable because of their personalities rather than hot or bad.

Gail Kim, Lena Yada and Angela Fong are still the most attractive Asian women the WWE had had.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My god she was chopped really hard last night, wonder if that was the reason they changed the tag match she was suppose to have with Candice against Iconic to a Candice/Billie singles match.


----------



## Drshuk (Feb 3, 2018)

I wonder if anyone's talked to Kairi about not posting spoilers, and promoting other companies (Lucha Underground) on twitter. She also doesn't seem to get the concept of looking at the hard cam yet (like her facing the wrong way during the NXT cheer at Wrestlemania) Also she could use a couple new attires, she's been wearing the same ones for a while now. 

On a positive note she always seems to get good, fun matches against the less experienced girls, and she is still incredibly over.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## wrestlingfanforeve (Apr 17, 2018)

Drshuk said:


> I wonder if anyone's talked to Kairi about not posting spoilers, and promoting other companies (Lucha Underground) on twitter. She also doesn't seem to get the concept of looking at the hard cam yet (like her facing the wrong way during the NXT cheer at Wrestlemania) Also she could use a couple new attires, she's been wearing the same ones for a while now.
> 
> On a positive note she always seems to get good, fun matches against the less experienced girls, and she is still incredibly over.


I have no problem with her ring attire. Seems like she's worn a few of them at live events but always keeps her main outfit for televised shows.

She's def still very green for sure when it comes to figuring out where to look. It's all so new to her. Keep in mind while she has been in the Royal Rumble and now WM, she really hasn't had that many televised matches prior to. She's been in quite a few NXT live events, but not on the weekly show much. I think mainly because before, Asuka was Queen and then Moon so she was pushed aside. Seems like now she's finally getting some air time now that Baszler is in the picture.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sweet, innocent Kairi not being so sweet and innocent, I like that :curry2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now I want a television show about Xia and Kairi solving mysteries in Hawaii.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

About damn time, will have to purchase one.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

with Xia Li


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Let's Go Kairi (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm sad she lost! It was a bad ending! Kairi should be champion right now!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

She's cute but I don't get the sailor gimmick.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Another one who is hard not to like, I could see her becoming huge on the main roster


----------



## Meista (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Kairi might be the prettiest woman in WWE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This woman is just too cute, it's criminal to be that cute.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I love these two as a team.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so pretty

















@Doctor Phantom ;


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Im finding her more physically attractive now then Asuka.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


So not IIconic! :mark :dance :woo roud :anna :lenny :swanson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

45banshee said:


> Im finding her more physically attractive now then Asuka.


All of WWE's Japanese girls are hot, imo. I'd not say "no" to any of them myself


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Cowabunga said:


> All of WWE's Japanese girls are hot, imo. I'd not say "no" to any of them myself



I wouldn't be saying no either abd that includes Io lol.

Look at that last pic she posted on twitter/Instagram. I always thought Kairi didn't have much muscle in her arms. Girl has some definition in them!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

45banshee said:


> I wouldn't be saying no either abd that includes Io lol.
> 
> Look at that last pic she posted on twitter/Instagram. I always thought Kairi didn't have much muscle in her arms. Girl has some definition in them!


You think Io is the least attractive of the bunch? Her ass is amazing, man!

I'd say Kairi has the nicest face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I wonder if she watches/reads One Piece...


----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

She got 0 reaction last show, that gimnick is for kids.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

This isn't the thread to discuss reactions, and she did get a sizable reaction when she actually set up her Insane Elbow. Also this was posted elsewhere, but its a good reason to why Kairi didn't get much of a reaction last night:



> Kairi not getting a reaction is kinda expected - in the eyes of the vast majority of the WWE audience, Kairi is an unknown. She's brand new, yeah she's been at Royal Rumbles but she's not exactly been big on the main roster show appearances. Its her second main roster entrance, people won't know her music, won't know her mannerisms, won't know her character yet. (I blame this as a failing of main roster advertising/pushing NXT, but hey ho)
> This is the exact period where WWE needs to be pushing her and booking her matches to get reactions and become the known personality. Her having no reaction the second night she's on Smackdown is not a problem, in fact if you're surprised at it then you're spending too much time around smarks that know and love Kairi's work.
> What matters is that the WWE gets the push right and doesn't derail it at the wrong moment. If they do that and Kairi stops growing organic reactions from most audiences, that's when we panic


Also worth noting that their match happened soon after someone in the audience may have actually died, so that likely killed the mood for the rest of the evening.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Cowabunga said:


> I wonder if she watches/reads One Piece...


She could possibly be reading/watching it. I kind of think her character was probably inspired from Kaizoku Sentai Gokaiger, there's one pirate princess character there too.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

lesenfanteribles said:


> She could possibly be reading/watching it. I kind of think her character was probably inspired from Kaizoku Sentai Gokaiger, there's one pirate princess character there too.


Yes, she watches and reads One Piece.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

In NXT, Kairi never really had a POP for her entrance also the longer is the match and the better is the reactions.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Kairi Hojo Steals My Ghost


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Tugging on my heartstrings.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

N7 Spectre said:


> Tugging on my heartstrings.


She is almost too adorable :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

If Asuka didn't have rainbow hair, I wouldn't be able to tell the Kabuki Warriors apart.:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cowabunga said:


> All of WWE's Japanese girls are hot, imo. I'd not say "no" to any of them myself


Kairi pulls at your heart strings. Nobody's is cuter. Perfect babyface.

Asuka stares into your soul and consumes it. 

Both are hot in their own ways.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The new Tim Burton film looks great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Always flashing her lovely smile.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Paige looks really odd in this picture!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)

Mordecay said:


>


Asuka's expression tells the story of the booking of that match better than any insider.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so cute :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kairi is a very cute and adorable lady. A lot of Japanese ladies have that effect on me <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks so good here :zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kairi :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


The dog has its eye on the prize! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> The dog has its eye on the prize! :lol


That's her dog, he hates taking pictures lol


----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)

Mordecay said:


>


Cheese is just on another plane of existence by now, beyond human comprehension.


















Mordecay said:


> That's her dog, he hates taking pictures lol


Please tell me I'm not the only one who found similarities:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kari Sane has one of the loveliest smiles I've ever seen.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)

Kairi the queen of facial expressions.








Also Kairi being Kairi in the background.








And of course, the most beautiful elbow drop in pro wrestling. Can't help but point out how she adjusted the angle of her fall so she doesn't land on Nikki's feet with her back, avoiding possible injury. These little moments go a long way to show why she's heralded as one of the best pro wrestlers in the world.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Heel Kairi? Screw that, she's too cute to boo, would be like shouting at a puppy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)

Princess posing for the fans >>>>>>


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The new make-up is pretty cool!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Joe Tramonte (Oct 23, 2019)

Kairi getting a solo match against Becky on Raw Monday.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


>


I like Evil Kairi. I like Face Kairi.

I like Kairi :lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Asuka842 said:


>


Either way...:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:justsayin

Nope, still too cute.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She's either really enjoying being a heel, or, the rumours about her leaving are true and this is her "no fucks given" phase.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kairi is high key the hottest woman in the company.

My god what a babe.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Kairi fine as hell rocking the backwards cap Nikki Bella could never


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Naaa... it's Pokemon Go Trainer outfit










Damn it Sarah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

She looks so pretty in leather pants.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I like the hipster look.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I didn't think she could get any cuter, but trust Kairi to find a way, the cap look suits her.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sarah ruined the moment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Her facepaint and her Asian gowns... it does this things to me...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## WardRij (Jan 25, 2020)

You guys figure she will debut in her Pirate gimmick, as a ninja type like she was on LU, or just as a generic bubbly babyface?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So pretty at her wedding


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hamze (Aug 24, 2021)

Mordecay said:


>


Do you have more photos of kabuki warriors after their match in hell in a cell special when they stand in stage


----------



## Hamze (Aug 24, 2021)

Mordecay said:


>





Shadow97 said:


> Princess posing for the fans >>>>>>


Do you have more photos of kairi in this match


----------



## Hamze (Aug 24, 2021)

Mordecay said:


>


Hi do you have more photos


----------



## Hamze (Aug 24, 2021)

Shadow97 said:


> Princess posing for the fans >>>>>>


Do you have more photos


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kairi's business lady look is VERY sexy


----------



## hamzez1919 (Nov 15, 2021)

Mordecay said:


> That's her dog, he hates taking pictures lol


hi


----------



## hamzez1919 (Nov 15, 2021)

Mordecay said:


>


hi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## hamzez1919 (Nov 15, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


 hi i want ask you if you have phots of kairi in hell in a cell 2019


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## hamzez1919 (Nov 15, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


hi do you have kairi photos in hell in a cell


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I wish she'd return to WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel


----------

